# Dynamischer Seitenwechsel



## thomson (12. März 2007)

Hallo,
habe in meine SIte einen Dynamischen Seitenwechsel eingebaut, dieser funktioniert aber nur mit dem IE!
Geht das auch irgendwie allgemeiner, für alle Browser
Danke im voraus


----------



## tobee (12. März 2007)

thomson hat gesagt.:


> Dynamischen Seitenwechsel


Um welches Skript bzw. um welche Seite handelt es sich da?


----------



## thomson (12. März 2007)

Habe es so gemacht!
< meta http-equiv=" Page-Enter " content=" revealTrans(Duration= 1.0 ,Transition=0) " >


----------



## Gumbo (12. März 2007)

Diese Übergänge sind eine Microsoft-Erfindung und funktionieren daher nur im Internet Explorer.


----------



## thomson (12. März 2007)

Mmh, kann man das dann irgendwie anders machen?


----------



## heliii (13. März 2007)

Mit php, flash, javascript, etc.

Mit PHP:

```
<?php
header ("Location: seite2.php"); 
?>
```
 
JavaScript:

```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
<--
var newpage = "seite2.html"
location = newpage
--> </script>
```

oder natürlich auch mit htaccess.


siehe dazu hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/267177-htaccess-redirect.html


----------



## Maik (13. März 2007)

@heliii: Es geht dem Autor um eine dynamische "Überblendung" zwischen zwei Dokumenten,  wenn das neue Dokument geladen wird.

Siehe auch Fließende Übergänge mit dem revealTrans-Filter.


----------



## heliii (13. März 2007)

ahhhh sorryyyy! habs falsch interpretiert! vergisst meine beiden beiträge


----------

